# Looking for great outer shorts without a liner



## R900 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have lots of quality bibs, but only heavy cotton cargo shorts. Would really like to find a good quality outer short to wear over my bibs. Small town makes shopping tough, so any recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## bharris24 (May 31, 2012)

Fox Demo.


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

REI Landrum Shorts - Men's at REI.com


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I've been wearing some cheap nylon cargo shorts (over bibs), I picked up at Academy Sports. They're not as thick (hot) as my 2 Fox shorts. I doubt, I'll ever buy another mtb specific short, unless I find an awesome sale or something.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

*DirtBaggies*

I'm biased because I designed these for my needs, but prefer DirtBaggies, which MTBR reviewed here, commenting that they are lighter and better ventilated than other baggy shorts and that they don't bind, droop or drag on the seat as is common with other baggies.

If you're seeking unmatched ventilation, lightweight, the ability to tether them to your undershort, DirtBaggies may be for you. If you want wind protection, heavyweight fabrics, loud MX pajama styling, cargo pockets and a waist cinch to hold them up (i.e. dig into your gut); you'll have to look elsewhere (or wait for other versions of DirtBaggies to come to market).


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Like the OP I have a few favorite bibs and was looking for a high quality outer short; just picked up the Landrum today.

My years old Nema Crown Jewel short is on its last leg. Have been super gluing parts of it together; cut the big diaper out and it's been great for the pockets and fit. Sad to see it falling apart, but it sure did the job for a long time!



HOV said:


> REI Landrum Shorts - Men's at REI.com


----------



## m3bas (Dec 24, 2011)

Endura Singletrack is great but also reasonably heavy.


----------



## R900 (Feb 23, 2012)

I bought some Fox Ultimatum shorts. I like the fit and function, only odd thing is the clear window on the right pocket. I guess it's to display a pass, but doesn't seem like it will hold up to a couple seasons of use.


----------



## jarwes (Mar 13, 2012)

+1 on the endura.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Prana Mojo shorts over a bibs are working fantastic for me.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Go to Kohl's and get some Tony Hawk board shorts. They're slightly stretchy, great tough material that's light and breathable, and only $21 a pair. Tasteful looking too, in solid colors.

Best shorts I've found, and they work fantastic on the bike.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Mavic Stratos shorts

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## Mosquito1 (Mar 6, 2007)

I really like the nylon type shorts by Columbia or similar. They are tough and hold up well, very light weight, and resist staining from red dirt and such. Besides heavy and hot cotton, my biggest problem with outer shorts when riding MTB is the flaps on the rear pockets common on many shorts - they seem to hang up on my seat. On my ride today I was thinking of trying boardshorts, like mentioned above. They fit my needs but they may be too long....Ill try them out.


----------



## Mosquito1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok - so Ive tried the boardshorts now, and the pair I chose was a bit tight (I have quite a few; frequent wakeboarder). I did like the the feel of them and will be trying another pair in a day or two. Fortunately, I did not test the durability on the trail ....


----------



## thundervega (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for REI ,, they have good products...


----------



## HRP (Apr 21, 2012)

Fox Sergeant


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

I picked up a couple of Pearl Izumi Rev Shorts that have a removable liner. They seem well made, have a stretch to them so they are not too restrictive, and fit [me] perfect.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

REI Sahara Cargo Shorts - Men's at REI.com

100% Nylon...light and fast drying. The short also has a semi elastic waist and a belt. I have 3 pairs of them and wear them everywhere. Over my bibs, to work, and during the weekend (Wearing a pair right now).

I also have a few pairs of nylon BDU type shorts, but I have not worn them since I bought the REI Sahara Short(s).


----------



## eurotrash666 (Jan 19, 2012)

m3bas said:


> Endura Singletrack is great but also reasonably heavy.





jarwes said:


> +1 on the endura.


I have become an Endura fanboy. Got 4 pairs now, but the Singletrack is my fav.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

More love for Endura here!


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

I am surprised nobody has mentioned the Troy Lee Skyline shorts. Built with some stretch and deep front pockets. By far the most comfortable I have ridden in.


----------



## eurotrash666 (Jan 19, 2012)

Salespunk said:


> I am surprised nobody has mentioned the Troy Lee Skyline shorts. Built with some stretch and deep front pockets. By far the most comfortable I have ridden in.


Is it because Troy Lee gear looks like they put paint balls into a blender, then poured the neon soup into a wide-nozzle doúche bag, shook it all over the garment and finger-painted flash art in the mess?


----------



## Mosquito1 (Mar 6, 2007)

eurotrash666 said:


> Is it because Troy Lee gear looks like they put paint balls into a blender, then poured the neon soup into a wide-nozzle doúche bag, shook it all over the garment and finger-painted flash art in the mess?


 Funny ... and not altogether wrong ...


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Took a gamble on a pair of these (Hoss Stallion) over the summer. Liked them so much I nabbed a 2nd pair. Super light-weight and pretty sweat/water resistant, which says a lot for a sweat factory like me. BlueSkyCycling.com - Hoss Stallion Shorts


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

I actually wear surfshorts to ride in. They are super lightweight, water resistant, and cool. Plus the dirt and mud has a harder time leaving a stain because of the smooth surface.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

R900 said:


> I have lots of quality bibs, but only heavy cotton cargo shorts. Would really like to find a good quality outer short to wear over my bibs. Small town makes shopping tough, so any recommendations are appreciated.


If I'm spending money on MTB shorts, I'm buying good quality shorts that aret ready to take beating should I execute a nice endo, or huck when I should have rolled or visa verse

Google Royal Racing MTB shorts or NEMA MTB shorts

HuckNroll has several styles of RR shorts on sale right now.

I don't always crash, but when I do.... I tear $hit up and break stuff

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------

